# What is the name of the person that made liquid soap, or his website?



## alwaysme07 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been looking for the recipe for liquid soap but I'm not finding it,  Google keeps giving me blogs about people making their soap but I want the original one! Thanks a million!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 18, 2016)

alwaysme07 said:


> I have been looking for the recipe for liquid soap but I'm not finding it,  Google keeps giving me blogs about people making their soap but I want the original one! Thanks a million!



Well, there is this:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=575408&postcount=2

and this
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57974

These are just 2, there are many more if you read the topics in this forum.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 18, 2016)

Question would be who are you considering the original. Catherine Failor is pretty much the pioneer of making ls today. Irish Lass here has a great tutorial for Glycerin method ls. Sally Trew also has a good book, which includes some great ls recipes The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soaps by Sally Trew and Zonella B


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not sure it's possible to find the bonafide original recipe for liquid soap. Liquid soap has been around for a long while. 

One thing I can say, though, is that the kind of soap that I and some others here make- glycerin liquid soap- was originally an invention of the pharmaceutical profession as a way for them to be able to make their green soap paste in a more quick, timely manner, instead of having to spend the usual hours stirring it at elevated temperatures.

For what it's worth, you can find out a little more about the pharmaceutical glycerin method/recipe by reading silverdoctors posts, starting at post #857 on the following link (you may have to register before being able to see them, though): USP Glycerin Method.


IrishLass


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I'm not sure it's possible to find the bonafide original recipe for liquid soap. Liquid soap has been around for a long while.
> 
> One thing I can say, though, is that the kind of soap that I and some others here make- glycerin liquid soap- was originally an invention of the pharmaceutical profession as a way for them to be able to make their green soap paste in a more quick, timely manner, instead of having to spend the usual hours stirring it at elevated temperatures.
> 
> ...



I don't want to sign up, but I can tell you without reading it that the pharmaceutical method is simply part of a general principle that goes back quite a ways. The principle is to introduce a solvent into the process to facilitate saponification and reduce the needed dilution.

Catherine Failor uses alcohol to accomplish precisely the same thing. There is virtually no difference in the technique, the purpose and the effects. A number of solvents are well known in the soap industry and can be used for this purpose and others. Whenever you see alcohol in soapmaking, it can probably be replaced or combined with various alcohol related things like glycerol, propylene glycol, and sorbitol. Even sugar works.


----------

